# Blood pregnancy test result help!



## ZuZuPetals (Jul 16, 2021)

Attached are her results I got today. My vet wasn’t in until Monday but his receptionist with no medical training said it does not necessarily confirm pregnancy and she would have him call me Monday. Ummm I’m confused I’m estimating her to be 68 ish days.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 17, 2021)

I’ll be interested to see why others say, but I’m pretty sure they have to be further along for blood tests to be accurate. That’s probably why it says it’s not consistent with equine pregnancy over 80 days. My vet said they need to be a minimum of 90 days…


----------



## Sarahk2021 (Jul 17, 2021)

I was told by my friend who is a vet assistant its best to wait for 90 days for a more accurate blood test. We do a urine test on our minis cause it takes a while around where I live to do the blood test and to wait for results.


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Jul 17, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I’ll be interested to see why others say, but I’m pretty sure they have to be further along for blood tests to be accurate. That’s probably why it says it’s not consistent with equine pregnancy over 80 days. My vet said they need to be a minimum of 90 days…





elizabeth.conder said:


> I’ll be interested to see why others say, but I’m pretty sure they have to be further along for blood tests to be accurate. That’s probably why it says it’s not consistent with equine pregnancy over 80 days. My vet said they need to be a minimum of 90 days…


To me it appears to say it’s consistent with pregnancy in a mare under 80 days and it says positive for active luteal tissue?! My other mare was tested too and she was a clear negative I’m going to upload it for comparison


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Jul 17, 2021)

Sarahk2021 said:


> I was told by my friend who is a vet assistant its best to wait for 90 days for a more accurate blood test. We do a urine test on our minis cause it takes a while around where I live to do the blood test and to wait for results.


What urine test are you using?


----------



## Sarahk2021 (Jul 17, 2021)

ZuZuPetals said:


> What urine test are you using?


It's just a pregnancy test for horses. You can get it from vet supply online or ebay. You just have to be there when they urinate and syringe up their urine. Then there is a vile you syringe the urine into to test it. By the color it changes to tells you if they are bred. Different colors tell you what stage there in. If color doesn't change test is negative..


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Jul 17, 2021)

Sarahk2021 said:


> It's just a pregnancy test for horses. You can get it from vet supply online or ebay. You just have to be there when they urinate and syringe up their urine. Then there is a vile you syringe the urine into to test it. By the color it changes to tells you if they are bred. Different colors tell you what stage there in. If color doesn't change test is negative..


Oh ok weefoal right?! Thank you!


----------



## Sarahk2021 (Jul 17, 2021)

ZuZuPetals said:


> Oh ok weefoal right?! Thank you!


No, it's just called pregnancy test for horses. You can Google it. Weefoal is something different and doesn't have great reviews.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 17, 2021)

ZuZuPetals said:


> To me it appears to say it’s consistent with pregnancy in a mare under 80 days and it says positive for active luteal tissue?! My other mare was tested too and she was a clear negative I’m going to upload it for comparison



I see it say it’s not consistent with an equine pregnancy over 80 days.




Sarahk2021 said:


> No, it's just called pregnancy test for horses. You can Google it. Weefoal is something different and doesn't have great reviews.




I will say the weefoal 120 tests are actually incredibly accurate. Every single one has been correct that I’ve used as well as my breeder friends. The website says they are 97-98% accurate. There is a weefoal 32 I think that is not as accurate. Not sure what urine test you are using but there is another that is super cheap and we’ve had very poor success with, said my friends stallion was late term in foal .


----------



## Sarahk2021 (Jul 17, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I see it say it’s not consistent with an equine pregnancy over 80 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be the weefoal 32 that I have heard bad things about then. We never used the weefoal because of other breeders that didn't like it. The picture below is what I use. It was pretty accurate for us.


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Jul 18, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I see it say it’s not consistent with an equine pregnancy over 80 days.
> 
> SHE WAS 59 DAYS WHEN THEY RAN THE TEST SO UNDER 80 AND POSITIVE FOR THE PRESENCE OF ACTIVE LUTEAL TISSUE. Look at the other test I posted that is a clear negative
> 
> ...


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Jul 18, 2021)

Yes I used weeefoal twice and it was accurate both times. Only reason I did blood this time is I wanted to know earlier


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 19, 2021)

I understand what you are saying. She MAY be in foal but estrogen blood tests are only accurate after 90 days. I’ve only heard of the estrogen tests being very accurate. This link explains it well. It’s very possible that both, neither, or one are in foal. I would suggest waiting till they are further along and testing again for more accurate results. Just trying to help. Equine Female Reproductive Testing


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Jul 19, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I understand what you are saying. She MAY be in foal but estrogen blood tests are only accurate after 90 days. I’ve only heard of the estrogen tests being very accurate. This link explains it well. It’s very possible that both, neither, or one are in foal. I would suggest waiting till they are further along and testing again for more accurate results. Just trying to help. Equine Female Reproductive Testing


Oh my gosh ok I see! So you’re saying either of my mares could be pregnant or not I literally can not rely on a test at this stage OMG how annoying that my vet wasted $260 total -__-
Thank you!


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Jul 20, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I understand what you are saying. She MAY be in foal but estrogen blood tests are only accurate after 90 days. I’ve only heard of the estrogen tests being very accurate. This link explains it well. It’s very possible that both, neither, or one are in foal. I would suggest waiting till they are further along and testing again for more accurate results. Just trying to help. Equine Female Reproductive Testing


Ok so it seems from what I’ve read that my mare with the very low progesterone of 0.44 ng/ml probably has no chance of being pregnant since that level is not able to support pregnancy so maybe a hard no like hers is a no regardless, the other mare being up in the air still?!! Any opinions on that or does that sound about right?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 20, 2021)

Okay so basically from my experience, the estrogen test is the most accurate. It’s actually the only blood test my vet will even do. It’s the most reliable hormone. It wouldn’t be surprising if the one mare was in foal and the other not. But I wouldn’t rule either in or out until you had a test done when they are further along.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 20, 2021)

Im sorry your vet wasted your money. He/she should have definitely known that they need to be 90+ days


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Jul 21, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Im sorry your vet wasted your money. He/she should have definitely known that they need to be 90+ days


Thank you and yes what was he thinking. Also I came home yesterday to my fence knocked down in between my mini mares and gelding & my two stallions, they were all together :O it’s non stop crazies lately.


----------

